# nose to nose ...



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes !!!! Last night, late, in the driveway, Rain had her first physical contact with a Key Deer (I believe it was the one I call "Striker" --- very bold for a deer). Rain was calm ( -- of course, I had a tight hold on her) & Striker actually ate a few pieces of _beef jerky_ (!) too. I am ecstatic. Praised all evening 'til we went to bed.

We are still a long way from off-lead, however. But the deer are becoming more accustomed to seeing Rain everyday, & even when she jumps up in the air, now they just mostly watch with curiousity.

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

whoo hoo!! Hopefully you will eventually be able to get some pictures!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

cavon said:


> whoo hoo!! Hopefully you will eventually be able to get some pictures!!


Yes, but probably not soon or 'til a family member visits. Right now it's one hand holding tight to Rain's lead (up close to the collar) and handing out treats with the other. It's a beginning though, and, I think, a positive sign that deer-dog friendship, in this case (-- 'twould have been easier with a young puppy --) is doable. 

I love Rain, & I love working with her.

*_________________*


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you say the deer ate beef jerky? I thought they were vegetarians. But good for Rain learning to be a calm pup.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL ! Yep, & it's not the first time I've seen them eat meat. I have a Great White Egret, Gi'me, that comes around (usually twice) daily for a handout. I often feed him small pieces of chicken. If the deer are around, they will compete for these vittles. The scarcity of food on these islands is what made the deer small (-- the small survived); so, perhaps by circumstance & heritage, their diet differs from the Northern Whitetail. (BTW : with the increase in human inhabitants and yards full of edible vegitation and tropical fruits, the deer are gradually increasing in size.) 




















I have a regular menagerie here, including fish in the "open water aquarium" out back.

*__________________________*


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

You are so lucky to have all of these critters in your backyard. I would love seeing the wildlife. Before Dudley I had birds, squirrels and neighbor cats in my backyard. Not so much now . . . Have not seen squirrel in ages, and only the crows are willing to put up with the dogs, actually I think the crows like driving the dogs crazy, they sit on the trees and look down into the yard.

Poodles are so smart. If Rain wants to get to know the deer, she will be calm. Can't wait for pictures of poodle/deer kisses.:kiss2:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I _love_ the wildlife, and it was my biggest fear about getting another dog, especially an older dog. She was a little more excited this evening, but the deer are getting used to seeing her; so when she jumped up into the air, they just moved about 15 ft. and stood and watched. 

It would help alot if I could find a neighbor dog that she could play with and wear herself out. She really wants to play (and has had other dogs to play with all her life, 'til now). I'm working on it.

I do think we will get those kisses ... eventually ...

_And,_ she discovered the minnows this evening and pulled me right in the water ~~~ she'll be swimming soon, I think, and she can chase after those all she wants ! That will help. I've lost lbs. walking her, and I can't turn her loose in the "jungle" here now, until winter (Rattlesnakes) ~~~

*_______________________*


----------

